# Nikon D60 Max Memory?



## NiKOnSLR (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey guys what is the maximum SD memory you can put in a D60?

Thanks


----------



## boogschd (Sep 17, 2009)

32gb


----------



## NiKOnSLR (Sep 17, 2009)

boogschd said:


> 32gb



thanks


----------

